
Show HN: UI Automation – How to Test Less - alexvu
https://anwendo.com
======
alexvu
Hello HN Community!

I'm the author, was technical lead at Oracle and spent lots of time and energy
writing and maintaining end-to-end and integration tests. It was tedious and
draining job and finally I decided to build a tool that can click through the
UI instead of my teammates, do that continuously, and require less care than
Selenium.

I will be very glad about any feedback.

